# Govt quarantine exemptions



## Oakesy (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello All
I’m looking for info on exemption on quarantine hotels. I’ll be flying from the U.K. for an ‘end of life’ visit. I’m fully vaccinated. Will the government allow me to avoid quarantine hotel, and let me be at home with my mother? What documents would I need? Is it even possible? 
thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Oakesy said:


> Hello All
> I’m looking for info on exemption on quarantine hotels. I’ll be flying from the U.K. for an ‘end of life’ visit. I’m fully vaccinated. Will the government allow me to avoid quarantine hotel, and let me be at home with my mother? What documents would I need? Is it even possible?
> thank you in advance for any help.


Different states might have different rules.


----------

